# Water spots on inside of bottle



## inssane99ss (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi

 I have a Vapo Cresolene bottle in aqua, and it's beautiful, but never dries right.  In the sun, out, and always upside down drying.
 The neck is narrow and wide square bottle.
 Then I see water spots.

 Any advice?
 Nick


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,  Welcome to the forum. There are several ways to dry a bottle, can you post a picture of your bottle so people like me can see the opening size of that bottle?


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2013)

.


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 16, 2013)

...as in a drop or two, shake and rinse?


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  inssane99ss
> 
> ...as in a drop or two, shake and rinse?


 5 or 6 drops...


----------

